

Recap of Hacker News NOVA/DC Meetup (2009-05-31) - RKlophaus

Quick recap of the first Hacker News Readers NOVA/DC meetup (http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC):<p>We had 17 people come out. Not bad for a group that didn't exist before last Wednesday. Started at 8pm, ended after 11pm. The beer flowed like wine, and consequently, so did the conversation. Almost everyone had some sort of side project in progress, at least one person had recently launched, and another is launching in just a few days. Quick poll early in the evening indicated a contingent of Rubyists, Groovyists, Lispers, and Erlangers among us. Probably more, should have taken another poll later on in the evening.<p>Sincere thanks to everyone for how well the bill was handled. Everyone paid their own share, which made it nice and easy for the group and for the waiter.<p>Any suggestions for the next meetup?<p>Some ideas are Iota (http://www.iotaclubandcafe.com/), Continental (http://www.modernpoollounge.com), East Potomac Driving Range (http://www.golfdc.com/sites/courses/layout11.asp?id=691&#38;page=38684), QuarterDeck (http://qdrest.com, crack and eat crabs), or bowling.
======
mahmud
Heavy hacking swords were wielded and no bystanders suffered any severe
LARTing. It has been a meeting of utmost awesomeness: gentlemen, you rock!

------
luccastera
Thanks for putting this together Rusty. I had a good time.

For the next one, I think crabs at Quarter Deck would be great.

------
tdoggette
Hey, guys. The meetup was a good time: lots of interesting people and
conversations. It was good seeing people.

------
drinian
It was great meeting you folks. Really learned a lot and helped get the
creativity flowing a bit.

I would suggest something on the Maryland side of DC in the hopes of
attracting more people from Baltimore, but I might not be in the area for the
next meetup anyway.

------
darragjm
Check out the Science Club in DC. That's where the last Reddit-sponsored
Drankkit event was held.

~~~
_pius
haha, that was fun times

------
kmt
Busboys and Poets (either location) might work nicely: beer, wi-fi, no loud
music.

------
chris11
Thanks for the recap. I'm not close by any HN meetups right now, so these kind
of recaps will definitely interest me.

